# Awning for Adria Vision 707 SL



## Franc (Jul 9, 2008)

I am getting a Fiamma awning 3.5 m. for my Vision.
Do I need special brackets for it as someone mentioned to me that Adria Vision have electric cables running at the top of the van , just above the back door. Is that correct? Please advice.
Thank you.
Franc


----------

